# Prep work before skim coating



## woodenSpoon (Jul 22, 2011)

what are the necessary steps to take before skim coating a painted wall? I need to skim the whole room because the texture is just absurd.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Lightly sand it down, clean it, skim


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

You may notice that sanding a painted wall is next to impossible.
You may consider hiring a professional if you're doing a large area. It could end up worse than before you started.

Sent from a Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I agree with Titanmen, especially if there are two or more coats of paint? get a bunch of sanding poles and paper, a keg of beer, invite all the neighbours, and have a sanding party?

or just start skimming and use a plasterer's float

good luck

coupe


----------



## woodenSpoon (Jul 22, 2011)

Would the green top joint compound work or should I be using plaster...out does anyone have a better suggestion


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I've never worked with plaster-plastering is a specialty trade in itself.

if the texture isn't too deep? USG green lid compound should work. I'd start with applying it with a concrete finishing flat trowel, start i one corner, working an area manageable. may 2' square? to start and see how it is going to work? as it dries you can run the trowel over to smooth it to your liking and can removes most if not all trowel marks

if it begins to dry too fast, a simple spray bottle can wet it just enough to keep it from rolling onto itself. if it's too thick you'll get cracks, keep the trowel clean, if small hairline cracks? a little spray will allow you to go over again.

don't try too big an area at a time! it may take you a while to get the hang of it, be patient and allow to dry a bit while trying to fill texture. it may take a couple days? depending on size of room ad finish you want?

when all done and dry, a damp sponge mop will fill in small cracks and imperfections. just rub gently. to not soak the drywall paper and roll it off

if needs second coat? do same way. with patients and work you can get it as smooth as glass. when you're happy with the look, lightly sand with a fine grit paper and paint.

as always, just my thoughts!

good luck

coupe/Larry:thumbup:


----------



## woodenSpoon (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks coupe. That was really helpful


----------

